# Which ovulation testing kit is best??



## wishing and dreaming (Sep 5, 2010)

Hello everyone

I am a single lady who is just about to start DIUI (hopefully next month depending if AF plays ball!!!)  I was wondering what ovulation testing kits are best?? Should I pay out for the clearblue fertility monitor or just get the cheaper ovulation testing strips?? Any advice would be gratefully received.  

Thanks again and good luck to everyone 

Kara


----------



## gibs (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi Kara - I found the cheap strips to be absolutely fine at detecting the surge when I used them last month, and because they're cheap it means you can do 2 tests per day, which is more likely to pick up the surge.  I bought mine from Wilco, and I think it was just a couple of quid for 5, which is sooo much cheaper than the others!  The only downside is you need to collect your wee in something so you can dip them into it, rather than just weeing on them, so there's a little bit more faff, but not really a big deal.

Lots of luck with the DIUI, really hope it works for you  

Gibs x


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

welcome kara and good luck, as gibs said wilkinsons are just as good i have used them in the past, i started on tesco as they were 7 for £7 til i found cheaper then changed but both were identical and used to use a plastic cup and just throw it after like they use for birthday parties etc. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Bethany915 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi W&D

Just to add a contrary note to these responses (!), I have tried the cheaper (what I call flimsy) sticks from Wilko etc and I find they tend to give me a false positive reading (so they will come up as an LH surge when according to (for example) a Clearblue stick, it's only a "nearly" surge and the actual surge would be a day or two later).

This might not matter too much if you had the luxury of a DH to try naturally with, but I think in the case of IUI it is important!  So I use Clearblue test sticks and Persona test sticks (the latter are supposed to be used with a monitor, but in reality you can read them just like any other OPK - except the instructions won't tell you how to read them!  So if you want to use Persona, let me know and I can explain).  Both Persona and Clearblue are cheaper on the internet than in Boots etc (still more expensive than the Wilko ones but I figure it's worth it to be accurate).  However, you might find the Wilko ones are perfectly fine for you, so probably worth trying two brands at the same time to start with (maybe Wilko and Clearblue) and see if they agree.

I don't have the Clearblue fertility monitor (CBFM) but I have heard some good things about it (and only about £50 if you get it online).  Also, if you are inclined towards PCOS, apparently ovulation sticks are unlikely to work but the CBFM often does.

Finally, are you doing natural cycle or medicated IUI?  If medicated, you may well be getting a trigger (in which case you wouldn't need OPKs), so it might be worth checking which meds they are giving you - so you know whether they are "turning off" your own LH surge or not.

Good luck with it!

B xx


----------



## wishing and dreaming (Sep 5, 2010)

Thank you very much for your help ladies, I will have a look at it all and then keep my fingers crossed it all works !!! 

Good luck and big hugs xx


----------

